# Two golden rescues



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our condolances on your loss of Reyna.When they die young its even harder.
Congratulations on helping rescue Goldens.I'm sure that Jenna will return your love tenfold and teach you things that you will use to help other Goldens.
May your life always be blessed with a Golden.
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

*Update on Jenna*
Recently we've witnessed several minor miracles: 


We heard her bark in play for the first time a few days ago. 
She allowed me to roll her over for the first time, and she got her very first belly rub! 
Later, I saw her roll over and let Brandy sniff her belly. 
Last night, she cuddled with me on the couch for the first time. It was just laying her head on my lap for a few minutes. But until then, despite my coaxing, she'd refused to do anything more than lay next to me.

Jenna has been with us for four months. Looking back, she was much more traumatized than we knew. Even now, she still wouldn't be ready for the average dog owner. 

It's been a trial by fire -- we've learned so much about golden rescues in a short time period. She came to us for a larger purpose, I'm sure. She's just strengthened my resolve, and prepared me, to help other goldens in the future.

Come to think of it, that means that she was once someone's "throw away" dog but now she'll have quite a legacy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I believe that Golden rescues are sent here for a purpose.To help the people who help them.We've learned so much from our furkids and the care and love you give them is returned 100 fold.
Getting a rescue Golden opens a whole new world that you never imagined was there.I love puppies,but the gratitude of a grownup Golden rescue is also awesome.
May all our days be GOLDEN days,
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Brandy's mom! Sounds like you have hit quite a milestone. I hope things continue to go well.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:bigangel: Please give Jenna an extra ear scratch from us and {{{hugs}}} to your family for what you're doing to help these "throw-away" dogs. 

You are truly an angel to have the patience and determination to help this lost soul!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, all. Perhaps I was celebrating too soon because despite making HUGE progress Jenna again attacked Brandy this morning. She just walked up and lunged at her. She kept throwing her whole body into the lunges and snarling even as I held her back. I ultimately wrestled her into a kennel where it took her another 20 minutes to calm down. 

I can't reconcile the two behaviors. She's like a Jekyll & Hyde. A few hours earlier, she had calmly let Brandy take a toy out of her mouth. Then if we hadn't been around, I have no doubt she would have seriously harmed Brandy. 

Brandy is showing signs of emotional damage. For example, she's too scared to play fetch with us any more, even if Jenna isn't around. She's afraid Jenna will leap out and attack because it's happened like that many times before. 

So my husband laid down the law. He's agreed to give Jenna until February, which gives us time for one more thyroid test, and for an entire cycle of (hopefully upgraded) meds. If we have any further attacks after that, she goes back to the rescue group. We are almost certain these attacks aren't her fault and that they're medical. But we don't want to permanently damage Brandy either. 

As difficult as it is, I know it's the right decision. We wouldn't have to worry about Jenna's future because the rescue group is so good at finding terrific homes. I also know that I would love any other golden we get as a playmate for Brandy if it comes to that. 

Still, it's a day I hope never has to come.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Awwwwwww Brandy's Mom - I'm so sorry you have to go through this.

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sad update. Over Christmas, Jenna attacked Brandy a few more times. We now know it's not the hypothyroidism because after her last blood test the vet actually had to lower her dosage of medication. So this is, unfortunately, behavioral. 

The kennel owners, who raise goldens and currently own six of their own, both approached us about finding a single dog household for Jenna. They were unaware of her history, but when we explained the situation they felt even more strongly that this is the best solution. 

So I've been back in touch with the rescue organization to ask if they have a single dog foster family available. Also, a family down the street has expressed interest in meeting her. They would still need to go through the rescue group to adopt, but it's a promising situation. 

Brandy's manners have disintegrated because we haven't been able to work with her, as long as Jenna is around. So we'll re-home Jenna, get Brandy back on the right track, then hopefully find another dog to rescue. 

I'm heartbroken. I'm soooo attached to Jenna. But I know the rescue group will find her the perfect situation.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Brandy's Mom, You've done so much for Jenna.....when she gets into the the family where she is the only one....It will be the perfect fit. Couldn't have happened without your work and efforts.

I'm sorry for the heartache, But it will turn out.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Brandy's Mom - I am so sorry to hear Jeana will be leaving you. I know it hurts, but you must also think of much it will benefit Brandy. We were at our late golden's birth and brought her home at age 6 weeks. She was raised by our 12 year old golden, Copen, who taught her nothing but the best of golden manners, charms, gentleness, and goofiness. Then we rescued a part Keeshond that had lots of personal booger-bears. Abbey tried hard to teach her the golden ways, but poor Putter would have nothing of it. For the five years we had Putter, she dominated Abbey and would not allow her to be a true golden. After Putter died, Abbey flat out blossomed again. All the golden spirit and the essence of who Abbey was returned and she showered us in golden glory until she too passed earlier this month.

All will be wonderful when Brandy realizes she can let her spirit shine again.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about Jenna. I know that you hoped to give her her forever home.If she goes to a 1 dog family,I hope she blossoms with them.
Was she ever checked for diabetes? I know when I get low blood sugar,I zone out and get very nasty.At the time I know it's wrong,but I can't control it.I'm VERY careful now to not let that happen.My loving family doesn't deserve that kind of uncontrollable anger. I've heard of this in dogs and actually knew a dog who would have seizures when his blood sugar was low.Now they test his urine a couple of times a day and give him insulin shots.With a careful diet and exercise he is fine.
I hope that you find the right Golden for you and your family and that Jenna gets the forever home that fits her needs.
May your New Year be Golden,
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well guys, you won't believe this one. Jenna was PROVOKED! After crying all night over losing her, we went back to the kennel owners for a better description of the circumstances. 

Turns out, against our instructions, they attempted to feed them together in the same kennel run. They said that when out in the open, Jenna and Brandy played very well together. 

So our girl gets yet another reprieve. Even better, my husband says that he will no longer talk of re-homing her! Hooray! Hoorray! 

And Shane, she gets another blood draw in the next few weeks. I'll have them doing a total profile while they're at it. Thanks for the idea. 

Robin


----------

